# Help with back tension



## Panther1995 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have just started using a hinge style release with back tension. I was videoing my form the other day when I noticed that my elbow, on my release arm, was moving an inch or two to the left (or towards my head) when the release went off. Is that a bad thing that my arm moves that much after the release goes off? If it is, is there a good way to fix it? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

it is not a bad thing. just keep doing it. I work hard to get that very motion in my routine.


----------



## BSmith12 (Oct 3, 2013)

The way I learned back tension is that your release arm should only move about 1/2" to 3/4" towards the "imaginary wall" behind your head. When the release goes off, your release arm should be in line with the arrow. That's just how I learned.


----------



## Panther1995 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

BSmith12,
you learned correctly......

Panther,
the amount of movement is dependent on the amount of sear engagement....and how relaxed the fore arm, wrist and hand is on your release arm. setting the release cold is a good thing when leraning backtension, because it forces you to deliberate the movement that correctly rotate the release to fire it. as this movement becomes more ingrained, you can warm up the release a bit, until that movement is only a 1/2 to 3/4 inch. setting too hot during the learning stage, tempts you to rotate the release with your fingers too much, and promotes doing that after you get used to back tension, instead of letting down and starting over..


----------

